# wood somewhere on rustic?



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

I was told by someone there is a river wide log somewhere on rustic. Anyone with more information?


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

The only wood that is in play is the far right channel right above century park (below little south). there is a lot of wood on that side, but the top two strainers both have logs that extend all the way into the current that you can't see until you are on them. We found that out yesterday, so don't go right and all is good.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Thx


----------



## Ken F (Jun 23, 2004)

I think the log you are referring to was about a 1/4 mile or so above Grandpa's Gorge on lower Rustic. Rob, the Forest Service River Ranger, told me he and some fellows from RMA removed it last weekend.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Ran the upper and lower yesterday, only wood of note was ~1 mile above the narrows campground. It was where the river splits into several channels (visible from road). The channel we took (center) had strainers on the sides (all avoidable) but one piece stool out into the center of the channel and violently flipped a kayak, he rolled quickly, no problems, easy to go right of it, but it sneaks up on you.


----------

